# Hahahahaha WTF



## Stroodlepuff (20/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Riddle (20/9/14)

That is one really interesting battery.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr Phil (20/9/14)

Lol me not trust Chinese fong Kong battery 100% quality battery lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/9/14)

Such a brilliant idea, until some uneducated moron puts it in a mech with a 0.2 ohm coil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/9/14)

Hahahahaha  ummm not trusting this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (21/9/14)

Lol, would've like it more if it was just a USB memory stick in a 18500/350

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (21/9/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Lol, would've like it more if it was just a USB memory stick in a 18500/350



Ye a 18gb flash


----------



## Chef Guest (21/9/14)

What sorcery is this?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/9/14)

LOL, clever idea actually. The quality is gonna be the issue though.

With the size of flash memory now days they could actually stick a 32G in there aswell, only thing is you wont be able to vape while you using your flash.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (21/9/14)

Ye and the best thing to do while copying files over is to have a nice Vape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 11753


 
thats brilliant!! would solve all my issues regarding having to eitehr carry 3 batteries around with me or the charger.
pity it doesnt appear to be a battery suited for my reo...
good find @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Nightfearz (22/9/14)

Well, I have long said that we need Innovation in battery tech. this is at least a step in the right direction...


----------



## Yiannaki (22/9/14)

is that 1A continuous discharge or pulse?


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> is that 1A continuous discharge or pulse?


 

maybe a link or product name so we can have a look and see what info is available ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> maybe a link or product name so we can have a look and see what info is available ?


Thats all I have lol


----------

